# Question about splitters



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I went out to buy a splitter tonight to run my OTA to both my HR 20 and my TV. But I saw that there were two kinds of splitters available (at Lowes anyway): a $4 900 MHZ splitter and a $9 2300 (I think that was it) MHZ splitter - both by Phillips. I went for the cheaper one thinking thinking the more expensive one was probably just a rip off, but then I started thinking, I don't really know. So, anyone have any thoughts on whether one should get the more expensive splitter to receive OTA HD?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The 2300 one was probably a diplexor which is used to combine off air with a satelllite signal. If you are not trying to run off air on the same cable as satellite you got the right one.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks. But I just did a trial run and noticed a pretty significant drop off in signal strength on one of my channels (why only one, I have no idea!). But it's one I particularly care about (my local PBS station which DTV doesn't provide in HD via sat). Do you think this could be a problem with the particular splitter I bought?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Any splitter is, at best, going to cut the signal in half at each output on the splitter. I suspect you are seeing the insertion loss of the splitter, which is, as mentioned, at least 50%. How this shows up on a signal strength indicator probably varies depending on what you are using to read signal strength. You should see a drop in all channels, not just the one. As for the other splitter, since off air doesn't go into the range specified on the other splitter it isn't necessary to buy it. Also, if it is a diplexor, rather than a splitter, it won't work as a splitter.


----------

